# looking for advice



## redeye33 (Jun 3, 2021)

I am staying at Tower Circle in Buxton Oct31 for the week. I am expecting combat fishing at the point and would like to avoid the crowds if possible. Is it possible to fish along the beaches up to Avon and further and still catch lots of Drum and other species or is the Point THE spot hands down? This is my 1st trip and any help/advice is greatly appreciated. How crowded does it get, also how crowded are the rest of the beaches? Thanks!!


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

It's possible to catch a big/citation Drum anywhere but the locals along with a bunch of visitors know the hotspots and they are going to be crowded, especially in late October .... when lots of tournaments are going on.


----------



## fishdude (Nov 3, 2015)

Location, Location, Location. Your odds do go up sharply when you are where the fish congregate. But, you can definitely catch fish at all those northern beaches throughout the fall, but the catch rate will probably be lower. A lot of those 'tournament' drum are caught on those north beaches when most folks are snoozing, so your fishing 'times' can also be a factor. If it is your first venture to the point, i recommend fishing just shy of any combat fishing so you can watch and learn before you get your braid tangled up in someone's mono.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Drum can be anywhere up and down the beach from Rodanthe all the way to Hatteras inlet...Right behind the motels where you are as good of place as any . From there to The Point. You can ride to 34 or 38 and it will be the same up there as far as combat fishing.
You'll just need to pick your spot... Braid is discouraged at Cape Point... If someone gets burned off during a bite because of you using braid.. Expect some mean looks and possible words


----------



## redeye33 (Jun 3, 2021)

Yes, NO BRAID and NO SAND SPIKES! Watched this dude on youtube, Bryan Lester- Hatteras Style Custom Rods. I will definitely watch from nearby for a while to learn the drill. Don't want to be that dude the locals don't want to see ever again! I would be happy just catching some nice fish, flounder, trout, puppy drum, whiting whatever, but a big Drum would make the trip. Thanks for the info.!


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

redeye33 said:


> Yes, NO BRAID and NO SAND SPIKES! Watched this dude on youtube, Bryan Lester- Hatteras Style Custom Rods. I will definitely watch from nearby for a while to learn the drill. Don't want to be that dude the locals don't want to see ever again! I would be happy just catching some nice fish, flounder, trout, puppy drum, whiting whatever, but a big Drum would make the trip. Thanks for the info.!


Bryan is a Pussycat!!!😂😂😂 Super Good Guy.. I know his entire family

The Point stays spiked up quite a bit during the day.. You just don't want to be doing it at night or if a drum blitz is going on.. If you want to watch fish the north side of the tip.. They were whacking Puppies and Blues in the Secret Spot last evening .. One Buddy caught seven in less than an hour. Right Now the Bite is on in Carova.
Trust me when I tell you that list of guys don't want to see again is Very Long.You'll be OK I guess.

Ill be around either on Avon pier Drum Fishing or on the sand..Most likely Avon later in the day and night..Another Admin from FB Hatteras Surf Fishing will also be down and I want to hang out with them also.


----------



## redeye33 (Jun 3, 2021)

DaBig2na said:


> Bryan is a Pussycat!!!😂😂😂 Super Good Guy.. I know his entire family
> 
> The Point stays spiked up quite a bit during the day.. You just don't want to be doing it at night or if a drum blitz is going on.. If you want to watch fish the north side of the tip.. They were whacking Puppies and Blues in the Secret Spot last evening .. One Buddy caught seven in less than an hour. Right Now the Bite is on in Carova.
> Trust me when I tell you that list of guys don't want to see again is Very Long.You'll be OK I guess.
> ...


Sweet, I plan on stopping by his shop, I need a 13' "heaver" I think they call it. hopefully I can say hello. And thanks for the tip, would love to catch pup drums and bluefish as I check things out. I can understand the locals, I steelhead fish the rivers out here and it's the same way. Always some *** walking through the hole or crossing on spawning beds. Anyways, it would be nice to meet you out there as I plan on fishing Avon area also. And if any you guys ever venture out to Ohio and want to catch Lake Erie walleye out of Cleveland I would be more than happy to take you out on my boat. It really is the Walleye capital and the lake is loaded right now. Thanks


----------



## LYHFish (Aug 5, 2021)

Be warned.... Its addicting. I went down with a buddy in 2001. Had never been before. I grew up in South FL and fished on boats. Very rarely fished saltwater from shore. I had never surf fished. I've been back every ear since. LOL. Will be down for the 20th year next weekend. The point is its own thing. It gets very busy when the big drum are around. But, you can fish on either side of it and still do really well. Hell.... you can do well and not be NEAR the point at all. One of the biggest things is to watch the wind. You want it in your face. Learn how to read the beach. When youre able to see the cuts, troughs, slews, etc it makes it way easier to catch fish. Get the freshest bait possible. The fresher the better. Talk to the local shops to get advice. They want you to get on the fish. That means youre gonna come back....It can be a little intimidating at first. You see these dudes with heavers launching 8oz out there and standing shoulder to shoulder (literally) at times. Just pick your spot, get your baits out, and enjoy. Take it all in. Its a hell of an experience. Im tellin ya.


----------



## fishdude (Nov 3, 2015)

LYHFish said:


> Just pick your spot, get your baits out, and enjoy. Take it all in. Its a hell of an experience. Im tellin ya.


Couldn't agree more. I'll be down for the 'drummy' looking weather Oct8-12 if the forecast holds. I like the Avon beaches this time of year, but may venture to the point if that's what it takes to get a fish. 

My grandparents camped Hatteras back in the 50's. My parents honeymooned there in the 60's. We've had a cottage in Avon since the 70's where i was basically raised. 40 years later i still plan my next trip down as soon as i head home. I feel like i deserve my 'old salt' card now - or a free cup of coffee 

Hope you enjoy your trip and report back! 

Oh..... 11' or 12' rod is fine, but you can go 13' if you like. Plenty to see at the local tackle shops. Can't tell you how many times I've seen someone fish a light action 6' in the trough pull in fish. Fish close....fish far. Fish structure. All the other advice above is "spot" on.


----------



## Tim in Pa (Jul 30, 2014)

I’ll be down that same week and also staying in buxton a block or so away from there . I’m not a fan of crowds so my normal areas are Avon and south to the jetties may also spend a day up around rodanthe just hoping for decent weather unlike last year


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

redeye33 said:


> Sweet, I plan on stopping by his shop, I need a 13' "heaver" I think they call it. hopefully I can say hello. And thanks for the tip, would love to catch pup drums and bluefish as I check things out. I can understand the locals, I steelhead fish the rivers out here and it's the same way. Always some *** walking through the hole or crossing on spawning beds. Anyways, it would be nice to meet you out there as I plan on fishing Avon area also. And if any you guys ever venture out to Ohio and want to catch Lake Erie walleye out of Cleveland I would be more than happy to take you out on my boat. It really is the Walleye capital and the lake is loaded right now. Thanks


Look, My advice to you is to buy a factory rod first. Like a Penn Battalion, Carnage or Even a Breakaway (Hatteras Jacks Has a Deal on a Combo that comes with Daiwa Seagate 30 I think) .. Something a little less expensive than a $600 Custom then the reel to put on it.... Learn how to cast first and get proficient at it. You don't NEED a 13 ft Heaver if you don't know how to use it.. Kinda like a Big Dick..If you don't know how to use it. It's Useless!!! Reel Selection right now would be the Squall II 15 Casting Special or a Daiwa Seagate 30.. Ive seen hundreds of Citation Drum Beached or Decked with entry level gear. Only after that I would say try out different rods and see which one suits your casting style. You might just like one of Tommy Farmers Carolina Cast Pro Gen 2s.... I do in the 2-6 rod


We have lots of folks from OH that come to the OBX to Fish...One of my Friends just left and another is on the way. I'm pulling for the Browns this year and that's as close to OH i want to get for now...Everything I need is right here at HOME... I'm a saltwater guy never an interest in freshwater after I discovered the salt.. The Coldest I have ever been was from the wind off Lake Erie in the middle of Feb.. I never want to feel that pain again... I hear lots of good things about catching Walleye but the tug of a saltwater fish is my drug.. thanks for the offer.


----------



## Wvwaterman (Jul 7, 2014)

I am going to be in Cordova all next week. I am wondering if the big drum have moved south yet? I was in nags head last weekend and the bite was excellent. Curious if they are still around.


----------



## redeye33 (Jun 3, 2021)

Much thanks for all the great advice! I will put it all to good use and definitely report back. All this info helps greatly. Didn't know those custom rods were that expensive so probably pass on that. Will definitely check out those other rods/reels you suggested. I can't wait to come down, freshwater fisherman my whole life but I will admit, the salt water fishing is where it is at. I love it, should of been born on the coast but got stuck in Ohio! Hope to maybe meet some you guys while down there.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Most of the Chesapeake Drum have not even left Virginia yet. So this time of year they can be anywhere or nowhere to found if they are outside of casting distance.

Chesapeake Drum will head south all month.

Oregon Inlet Drum will hang around Nags Head and Pea Island and Rodanthe.

Hatteras Inlet Drum will be in the inlet and show up at the Point and Avon areas.

Wherever you fish you want the wind in your face, so if on any given day you may have to change locations, from Corova on down South.

If you get to a place and it is covered up in new trucks and SUV's you may have found it.

If you get to a place and it is covered up with rusted out beach vehicles and tanned crusty fishermen who look like they do not have real jobs...you may have found Nirvana...


----------



## dtric (Nov 1, 2015)

Great response Garboman!


----------



## Matey (Oct 27, 2011)

Just a heads up for that week that there will be 120 six man teams in the area for the cape hatteras anglers club surf fishing tournament. that thursday and friday will be two great days to fish the point as it is not part of the tournament and we all will be fishing elsewhere along the coast.


----------



## Kessler (Nov 4, 2008)

Garboman said:


> If you get to a place and it is covered up with rusted out beach vehicles and tanned crusty fishermen who look like they do not have real jobs..


Garbo STOP it!! {sprays more LINE X on my un-employed tanned rusted out beach vehicle.}


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Matey said:


> Just a heads up for that week that there will be 120 six man teams in the area for the cape hatteras anglers club surf fishing tournament. that thursday and friday will be two great days to fish the point as it is not part of the tournament and we all will be fishing elsewhere along the coast.


Irving at Hatteras Jacks said there is a shortage of Judges... SO I may help out and judge
He and His wife's team were victorious at the NH Tournament...


----------



## redeye33 (Jun 3, 2021)

Matey said:


> Just a heads up for that week that there will be 120 six man teams in the area for the cape hatteras anglers club surf fishing tournament. that thursday and friday will be two great days to fish the point as it is not part of the tournament and we all will be fishing elsewhere along the coast.


Hey, it is what it is. But I don't think I will be waiting till Thur or Fri to fish the point! lol TFI though.


----------

